# How do I help my sick baby chick??



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently moved my week old chicks in with our 3 and 2 week old chicks and one of the 1 week old chicks was pushed under the water dish. I gave the chick some water and it helped a little bit but right now I just have it in a warm towel on my lap and the chick is not looking good at all. I am going to try to pick up some pediatric electrolyte for it. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. I hope it pulls through for you.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry! Sometimes two weeks difference is too much and the younger chicks get killed...I'd separate the rest of the week olds from the 3 week olds. There is really nothing you can do besides keep it warm and offer some sugar water or save a chick...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Pushed into the water or stuck under the dish? I'm just wondering if she breathed in water and got a chill or was stuck without food and water. She might just need some time in a warm spot. They can be in shock and look real bad, but recover after they get over it.


----------

